# Shooter and Catman32 Custom Racks



## thresher593 (Nov 19, 2005)

Well I finally had my rod/ cooler rack installed yesterday and they don't get any better than this. Met Shooter this past Sunday to measure and it was installed yesterday You two guy's really do some fine work and thanks again Steve and Eric for the quick turn around. Still can't figure out how to post the photo's in this thread but they are in my member gallery.
Thanks Again!
thresher593


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

Nice rig!!! Great job Shooter and Catman!!!

Merry Crhistmas!!!

Git'r done!!!


----------

